# Using half the trigger block for a make-do safety on a Kahr PM9



## CSG

I recently acquired a PM9 and, if it proves out, plan to carry it in my front pocket with whatever holster works best or in an Uncle Mike's IWB. I was looking at the the trigger lock pieces and they sort of reminded me of the Saf-T-Blok for Glocks. I've been fooling with putting the right hand piece (I'm a southpaw) in place and drawing the weapon from my IWB and pushing the piece out. Seems to work quite well and adds a bit of piece of mind for carrying with a round chambered.

Am I missing something or is this a decent idea for those of us who wish there was a manual trigger safety on this weapon?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

It's unnecessary, as long as you don't put anything else in the same pocket with the pistol.
In fact, a loose trigger-lock piece could actually be more dangerous than a "naked" trigger. If it fell out and then became wedged against the front of the trigger, it might cause a discharge.
I suggest against it.


----------



## zhurdan

Not to mention that the trigger pull on Kahrs is longer than a lifetime movie, you really don't need anything getting in the way of smooth presentation and indexing of the pistol of you need to use it.

I'd also recommend against it.

Zhur


----------



## Old Padawan

Do you put an edge guard on your knife prior to placing it in a sheath? Would you use a triger block on a revolver? I am guessing no to both. Use a quality pocket holster and follow these simple rules, you will have nothing to worry about. Your piece of mind should come from having the gun with you, not from making it harder to use the gun.

1.All guns are always loaded. Even if they are not, treat them as if they are. 

2.Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy. (For those who insist that this particular gun is unloaded, see Rule 1.) 

3.Keep your finger off the trigger till your sights are on the target. This is the Golden Rule. Its violation is directly responsible for about 60 percent of inadvertent discharges. 

4.Identify your target, and what is behind it. Never shoot at anything that you have not positively identified.


----------



## DogRanger

Fellow southpaw here and what your suggesting seems unnecessaey.I have pm9 and mk9 and carry in pocket, waist band and foubus holster for years with no problems.Just keep your finger off the trigger till you are ready to shoot...good luck


----------



## bob2c

CSG said:


> I recently acquired a PM9 and, if it proves out, plan to carry it in my front pocket with whatever holster works best or in an Uncle Mike's IWB. I was looking at the the trigger lock pieces and they sort of reminded me of the Saf-T-Blok for Glocks. I've been fooling with putting the right hand piece (I'm a southpaw) in place and drawing the weapon from my IWB and pushing the piece out. Seems to work quite well and adds a bit of piece of mind for carrying with a round chambered.
> 
> Am I missing something or is this a decent idea for those of us who wish there was a manual trigger safety on this weapon?


Hi folks,

I'm new here and thought I would jump in.

Yes the trigger pull is long. I have thought of the same idea with that little block lock. The rule of keeping finger off trigger and in a holster is all you need to practice.

The tendancy however is to play and draw and mess around. I find the long trigger pull is so smooth that while re-holstering one can get a little shirt tail caught in the trigger and quickly put a hole in you. This would hardly happen with the S&W 642 I have because the stronger trigger pull.

I do tell myself that I would not worry about my revolver with it's double action so why worry about the Kahr? It is the easy but long pull.

I would not use the block as with the Glock. Just practice not touching the trigger. I would limit dry fire practice to a period and stop for good. I had a AD because I was so use to playing with snap caps getting use to the trigger pull my finger just naturally went to the trigger...boom!

Good luck


----------



## JeffWard

That's not an AD, it's a ND. Calling a spade a spade...

Leave the gun as designed, carry it in a pocket holster that covers the trigger if you're concerned, and be safe.

If you are afraid of the gun, and feel the need to take it half apart to make it safe, don't carry it. It is virtually impossible to make a Kahr go off inside a pocket holster. You can throw it across the room at a brick wall. The trigger pull is at LEAST as long as a snubbie, and at LEAST as heavy... and snubbies have been carried ND-FREE for years.

You Kahr should be too.

My 2 cents.


----------



## unpecador

bob2c said:


> I would limit dry fire practice to a period and stop for good. I had a AD because I was so use to playing with snap caps getting use to the trigger pull my finger just naturally went to the trigger...boom!


This was due to negligent behavior and can be prevented by ahering to the rules of gun safety.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

JeffWard said:


> That's not an AD, it's a ND. Calling a spade a spade...


:smt023



unpecador said:


> This was due to negligent behavior and can be prevented by ahering to the rules of gun safety.


:smt023

Exactly what I was thinking as I was reading the post...

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

The Kahr design is perfectly safe as-is. Just keep your booger hook off the bang switch until you're ready to shoot. Everything else is extraneous.


----------



## bob2c

BeefyBeefo said:


> :smt023
> 
> :smt023
> 
> Exactly what I was thinking as I was reading the post...
> 
> -Jeff-


Yes it was negligent and it will never happen again due to a lesson learned.


----------



## SemoShooter

Be sure to use a quality leather or kydex pocket holster. With a soft side pocket holster (Uncle Mike's) you can lean up against something, an object can push it's way from outside your pants pocket into the side of the holster, into the trigger guard and make it go bang in your pocket. If you are _really_ lucky all that happens is the pocket holster is blown up, your pants have a big hole in them, and your underwear has a big brown spot in the back!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

SemoShooter said:


> Be sure to use a quality leather or kydex pocket holster. With a soft side pocket holster (Uncle Mike's) you can lean up against something, an object can push it's way from outside your pants pocket into the side of the holster, into the trigger guard and make it go bang in your pocket. If you are _really_ lucky all that happens is the pocket holster is blown up, your pants have a big hole in them, and your underwear has a big brown spot in the back!


I'm sorry, but I don't believe that what you describe could happen.
If you know of an occurrence like the one you suggest, please document it.
It would require a long, pointed object that would pierce your pants and the holster, in order to "hook" the pistol's trigger. But then, it would be much more likely that the long, pointed object would lift the entire unit, holster, gun, and all, rather than pulling the pistol's trigger.
Try the experiment with an unloaded gun, and see for yourself.
No table, shelf, or chair corner will do the job, and no piercing object will move only the trigger.
Sorry: the scenario you suggest is a canard.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't believe that what you describe could happen.
> If you know of an occurrence like the one you suggest, please document it.
> It would require a long, pointed object that would pierce your pants and the holster, in order to "hook" the pistol's trigger. But then, it would be much more likely that the long, pointed object would lift the entire unit, holster, gun, and all, rather than pulling the pistol's trigger.
> Try the experiment with an unloaded gun, and see for yourself.
> No table, shelf, or chair corner will do the job, and no piercing object will move only the trigger.


I agree.

I don't see this happening in a million years...and then a million more...

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

SemoShooter said:


> Be sure to use a quality leather or kydex pocket holster. With a soft side pocket holster (Uncle Mike's) you can lean up against something, an object can push it's way from outside your pants pocket into the side of the holster, into the trigger guard and make it go bang in your pocket. If you are _really_ lucky all that happens is the pocket holster is blown up, your pants have a big hole in them, and your underwear has a big brown spot in the back!


So unlikely as to be completely discounted. I work in the gun/holster industry, talk to gun carriers all the time, work with outdoor writers, and have very regular contact with high-level instructors. No one has ever mentioned such an incident to me.

If you're that scared of guns, leave them in the safe.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Mike Barham said:


> ...If you're that scared of guns, leave them in the safe.


Um, no...I'd say that perhaps you should get rid of them.
If you're afraid of your gun(s), either learn enough about them to permit yourself to think rationally about them, or move on to some other endeavor that feels safer to you and doesn't give rise to inordinate fear.


----------



## SemoShooter

I'm not afraid of guns. I have a dozen hand guns and 5 long guns. I carry a 1911 daily.

The event I described is true. I know it to be true because it happened to me. You all who were not there are welcome to discount the incident, but you were not there so you speak with ignorance. I in no way suggested that anyone be afraid of the pistol. The event happened exactly as described. My only suggestion is to avoid any and all soft side holsters.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

SemoShooter said:


> I'm not afraid of guns. I have a dozen hand guns and 5 long guns. I carry a 1911 daily.
> 
> The event I described is true. I know it to be true because it happened to me. You all who were not there are welcome to discount the incident, but you were not there so you speak with ignorance. I in no way suggested that anyone be afraid of the pistol. The event happened exactly as described. My only suggestion is to avoid any and all soft side holsters.


Sorry to hear that.

May I ask:

What was the gun that was in your pocket?
What the trigger modified?
What was it that "pushed" into your pocket and caused the firing?

Just curious.

-Jeff-


----------



## SemoShooter

The pistol is a PM9 that has not been altered in any way.

The item that pushed into the trigger guard was the turn signal switch on a steering column. Getting into the car I caught my leg on it and it just happened to jam into the trigger guard of the PM9 that was secured in an Uncle Mike's softside pocket holster in my right front pocket.

Do not take this as a strike against the PM9. It was no fault of the pistol. It was an unusual circumstance that could only happen once in a million times. I do take issue with that type of holster. I will never own any softside holsters ever again.

edit: I still have the PM9 and still occasionally carry it. If I do pocketr carry it I have a good leather pocket holster. It may even be a Galco! I do prefer a 1911 for carry though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I apologize for having doubted the occurrence and ascribing fear as the motivation for your warning.

I have just attempted to duplicate your AD using my own DA semi-auto pocket pistol, and I couldn't make it happen.
Maybe my soft-side pocket holster (by Robert Mika) is too stiff, because I couldn't get anything to press that deeply into the holster, to snag only my pistol's trigger.
Trouble is, I couldn't make it happen with the naked gun in my pocket, without a holster, either. The protrusion just lifted the entire pistol, pocket, and pants fabric all together.

(As soon as I "noticed" the snag, because it had scrunched-up my pants, I stopped moving and disentangled myself. Maybe you were so committed to sitting down, over-centered and unresistingly under the pull of gravity, that you couldn't stop your body in time.)


----------



## DevilsJohnson

I would never see something like that as being able to happen. I guess I never thought about it. I don't like the idea of pocket carry like that though either. Not as much for safety issues but comfort and ease of draw. I have a smaller pistol (Bersa Thunder 380) but when/ if was to carry it I would use a IWB holster. It's usually in my glove box though.


----------



## JeffWard

I'll take my chances...

Here's my daily rig, with a modified Uncle Mikes #1.










No turn signal stalk is getting in there...

Jeff


----------



## vrodcruiser

My issue with the PM9 in a pocket holster is that it prints horribly. I have a Galco Pro 460 pocket holster and you can see that it is obveously a gun in any type of pants I wear, jeans or slacks. 
At first I thought I needed to break it in but it has been over a month and it still prints.


----------

